# Schachtelhalm beseitigen



## WolfsburgVirus (24. Juni 2010)

hallo ich habe so art  schachtelhalme im teich die sich schnell verbreiten. weiss einer was  mann dagegen machen kann ?

graskarpfen hat einer gesagt, aber die fressen die doch nicht oder ?

mfg


----------



## SchwalmAngler (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> graskarpfen hat einer gesagt, aber die fressen die doch nicht oder ?
> 
> mfg



Mag sein das die Schachtelhalm (zumindest junge Pflanzen fressen) allerdings darfst Du Dich dann in einigen Jahren über ein komplett pflanzenleeres Gewässer freuen in dem garnichts mehr wächst ... #q

Das einzig sinnvolle ist das Zeugs raus zu rupfen. Es kann allerdings sein (kenne mich mit Schachtelhalm nicht so aus) das die Pflanzen dann erst recht spriessen und Du ein bis zwei mal im Monat rupfen musst ...


----------



## Franky (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

Oh mein Gott... Mein alter "Lieblingsfeind"...
Gegenmittel: rupfen und buddeln! So tief wie möglich die Wurzeln  ausgraben.

Mit Glück "schießen" die auch irgendwann kaputt, wenn man nur oft genug kurz unter der Nabe abreisst. Kalk, Unkraut-Ex oder anderes hilft nicht. Das, was hilft, lässt auch nix anderes mehr wachsen!


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

Moin Leute,

was habt Ihr für ein Problem mit Schachtelhalm?
Die Pflanze ist goldwert! :vik:
Ich setze jedes Jahr 3 kg Schachtelhalm und 3 kg Brennessel plus 20 ltr. Wasser als Spühmittel gegen Schädlinge/Pilze und zum Stärkung der Zellstruktur sämtlicher Garten und Teichpflanzen an. 5 x pro Saison einsprühen (Gloria-Spritze) und Ihr werdet Euch wundern. #6
Lest doch mal unter Schachtelhalm/Brennesseljauche.
Welcher Sünder packt denn heute noch die Chemiekeule aus? |bigeyes#d

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## muddyliz (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> was habt Ihr für ein Problem mit Schachtelhalm?
> Die Pflanze ist goldwert! :vik:
> ...


Hallo Ralf,
du hast vergessen, die Verdünnung anzugeben: Mischungsverhältnis 1 Liter Jauche + 9 Liter Wasser.


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

OK muddyliz,

1:9 mit Wasser ist gut. Danke! #6
Ihr werdet super, kerngesunde Pflanzen bekommen.
Bei mir wächst 5m hoher, daumendicker Bambus und die Uferpflanzen am Teich sind prächtig.
Da kann beim Sprühen auch ruhig etwas ins Wasser laufen. Das macht gar nichts. 
Macht das mal mit Round-Up; dann kann man den Teich zu kippen!


----------



## corax (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

Hallo Wolfsburg Virus,
was hast du gegen Schachtelhalme? Sei froh, daß in deinem Teich diese Pflanze wächst, und du dich nicht mit Blaualgen und anderen Schwierigkeiten beschäftigen muß. Und bitte, laß die Hände vom Kalk. Seitdem Deutschland nach dem Ende der Kreidezeit vor 66 Millionen aus dem Urmeer entstanden ist, gibt es hier genug Kalk in den Gewässern ( außer in Regenwassersammelbecken und Mooren ). Kalk, und die entsprechenden löslichen Verbindungen, sind in  ganz Deutschland allgegenwärtig, von Rügen ( Kreidefelsen ) bis zur schwäbischen Alb.  Alle einheimischen Pflanzen sind daran angepaßt.  Leider wird hier oft Kalk angepriesen bei zu hohem pH-Wert, gegen zu niedrigem pH-Wert,  bei zu üppigem Pflanzenwachstum usw. Eine zusätzliche Kalkung  schadet nicht, nützt aber auch nichts. Wenn dich der Schachtelhalmwuchs stört, muß du ihn mechanisch entfernen, oder andere Wasserpflanzen einsetzen.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*



corax schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfsburg Virus,
> was hast du gegen Schachtelhalme? Sei froh, daß in deinem Teich diese Pflanze wächst, und du dich nicht mit Blaualgen und anderen Schwierigkeiten beschäftigen muß. Und bitte, laß die Hände vom Kalk. Seitdem Deutschland nach dem Ende der Kreidezeit vor 66 Millionen aus dem Urmeer entstanden ist, gibt es hier genug Kalk in den Gewässern ( außer in Regenwassersammelbecken und Mooren ). Kalk, und die entsprechenden löslichen Verbindungen, sind in  ganz Deutschland allgegenwärtig, von Rügen ( Kreidefelsen ) bis zur schwäbischen Alb.  Alle einheimischen Pflanzen sind daran angepaßt.  Leider wird hier oft Kalk angepriesen bei zu hohem pH-Wert, gegen zu niedrigem pH-Wert,  bei zu üppigem Pflanzenwachstum usw. Eine zusätzliche Kalkung  schadet nicht, nützt aber auch nichts. Wenn dich der Schachtelhalmwuchs stört, muß du ihn mechanisch entfernen, oder andere Wasserpflanzen einsetzen.
> Gruß
> Hermann



hallo mein teich ist 20x30 meter. ich halte da forellen drin. die ahben sich schon den halben teich genommen. meine angst ist das die forellen drauf gehen

mfg


----------



## bafoangler (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

Also meines Wissens nach hilft beim Schachtelhalm in diesem Fall tatsächlich nur die mechanische Bekämpfung.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Graser die fressen, zumal der Schachtelhalm hochtoxisch wirkt....

Herbizidbehandlung kannst in dem Fall knicken, erstens sprühst da alles in den Teich, zudem hat der Schachtelhalm so ne dicke Wachsschicht, dass ein Kontaktherbizid fast völlig unwirksam ist. Ein systemisch wirkendes Bodenherbizid schließt sich von selbst aus.

Also mechanisch kurz halten. Ausreißen klappt nicht, bedingt durch den "geschachtelten" Aufbau zereißt der Halm, die Wurzel verbleibt im Boden. Ausgraben wird im Wasser auch schwer...
Bei der bereits fortgeschrittenen Verbreitung ists schwierig, aber wenn man REGELMÄßIG  die grünen oberirdischen Pflanzenteile entfernt, erschöpfen sich die Pflanzen mit der Zeit aus Mangel an Assimilationsfläche...

Dass die Forellen daran sterben kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die fressen die Pflanzen ja nicht.
Aber bevor alles zugewuchert ist würd ich auch was unternehmen...
Greez


----------



## zander-ralf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

Moin Leute,

Schachtelhalm hochtoxisch und Forellenkiller... ich glaube es ja nicht. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:q:q:q:q ... und morgen ist Muttertag in Afrika!!!:vik:
Wie sollen denn Deine Forellen daran kaputtgehen?
In Dänemark sind in den guten Forellenanlagen ganze Kolonien Schachtelhalm vertreten. Da gibt es dann wenigstens keine sauerstofffressenden Algen. Die hat der Schachtelhalm voll im Griff und das Wasser ist kristallklar.
Die Chemiefront und die Naturspastiker schreiben eine Menge Müll wenn es um sogenanntes "Unkraut" geht. #q:q:q:q
Schön an Dieter Nuhr denken: wenn man keine Ahnung hat, lieber mal die Fr...e halten! (Zitat) 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## bafoangler (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

@ zander-ralf

Meinetwegen nicht hoch-, sondern nur toxisch.
Wer sich ein wenig mit Futterpflanzen auseinandersetzt, wird schon fündig und muss nicht in Foren andere Nutzer als Spastis beschimpfen, zumal Spasmus eine Krankheit mit mehr als unangenehmen Symptomen ist. Lachst du auch andere Behinderte aus?

Alkaloide, Gerbstoffen und Glycoside sinds glaub ich, die die Toxizität der Pflanze verursachen.

Sowohl Equisetum limosum (Teich-Schachtelhalm), Equisetum palustre (Sumpf-Schachtelhalm) als auch Equisetum sylvaticum (Wald-Schachtelhalm) sind nunmal giftig.

Das im Sumpfschachtelhalm vorkommende Alkaloid Palustrin z.B. kann bei vermehrter aufnahme durch Wirbeltiere zum Tod führen, gesund sind auch kleine Mengen nicht...
Ich selbst habe nur Kenntnisse über Wirkung auf Weidevieh (B. Sc. Agrarwissenschaften), beispielsweise die durch Palustrin verursachte Taumelkrankheit, oder bei Rindern Lähmungen, Durchfall und Gewichtsverlust. 

Amurkarpfen sind polyphage Herbivoren.
Wie und ob auch die Graser durch die Toxizität geschädigt werden, weiß ich nicht, das tut der Giftwirkung des Schachtelhalmes aber keinen Abbruch.

Dass die Pflanze ihre Giftwirkung durch orale Aufnahme entfaltet, hatte ich bereits geschrieben, dass die Forellen nicht vergiftet werden ebenso....
Dennoch sollte man bei massenhaftem Auftreten etwas unternehmen, der TE meinte ja dass schon der halbe Teich überwuchert ist....


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens nach hilft beim Schachtelhalm in diesem Fall tatsächlich nur die mechanische Bekämpfung.
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Graser die fressen, zumal der Schachtelhalm hochtoxisch wirkt....
> 
> ...



hallo genau das ja das problem wenn alles dicht ist. ich glaube ich gehe nächste woche mit der watthose darein und versuche sie zu sensen. kann ich meine motorsense auch unter wasser halten wenigstens den kopf ?

mfg


----------



## bernie1 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

Zitat:
hallo genau das ja das problem wenn alles dicht ist. ich glaube ich gehe nächste woche mit der Watthose darein und versuche sie zu sensen. kann ich meine motorsense auch unter wasser halten wenigstens den kopf ?

Wenn sie elektrisch ist, nur einmal!!!!!


----------



## bafoangler (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

"kann ich meine motorsense auch unter wasser halten wenigstens den kopf ?"

--> Naja bei der Motorsense (Verbrenner) sitzt der Motor ja oben, und der Schneidkopf wird über ne Welle angetrieben.
Also rein theoretisch sollte das ne Zeitlang gut gehen. 
Aaaaaaber machen würd ich das auf keinen Fall.... Dauerhaftes Eintauchen kann für son Gerät nicht gesund sein.
Aber nimm doch einfach ne "manuelle" Sense, damit ist man auch nicht viel langsamer...
Greez


----------



## zander-ralf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

bafoangler,

in freudiger Erkenntnis, dass Du Dich in der Materie gut auszukennen scheinst, vermute ich weiterhin, dass es in Deutschland noch nie zu einem größeren oder auch nur kleineren Forellensterben auf Grund der toxischen Wirkung von Schachtelhalm gekommen ist!
Den Bericht möchte ich lesen!!!
Ich glaube vielmehr, dass unserem Freund hier bei einem "halbmilitärischen Angriff", mit Bodenumwühlen, Rausreiß- u. Entwurzelungsversuchen, eher seine Forellen im Mini-Teich (20x30m!!!) verrecken.
Vielleicht sollte er sich auch fragen, ob das artgerechte Haltung ist was er da mit den Salmoniden veranstaltet.
Eventuell passen da besser Karpfen und Karauschen!? |bigeyes

... stimmt's |rolleyes???


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> bafoangler,
> 
> in freudiger Erkenntnis, dass Du Dich in der Materie gut auszukennen scheinst, vermute ich weiterhin, dass es in Deutschland noch nie zu einem größeren oder auch nur kleineren Forellensterben auf Grund der toxischen Wirkung von Schachtelhalm gekommen ist!
> Den Bericht möchte ich lesen!!!
> ...



hallo ich brauche nicht überlegen. die haltung ist schon ok warum auch nicht. ich habe nicht gefragt was ich im teich halten soll. warum ist die haltung nicht artgerecht ????????

den ganzen tag läuft der wasserbelüfter, es sind 60 forellen drin. was soll daran verkehrt sein ??

mfg


----------



## zander-ralf (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

Naja WolfsburgVirus,

man kann auch mitten in Berlin, im 5.Obergeschoß (2 Zimmerwohnung) einen Bernhardiner halten, wenn man 5x täglich Gassi geht. Klar, auch Aligatoren werden privat in Deutschland gehalten (schwimmen dann irgendwo im Baggersee!)
Aber ob das so toll ist!??? #c
Ich finde schon eine Sauerstoffversorgung (Energiefresser) unnatürlich und unökologisch.
Und dann noch der gefährliche Schachtelhalm!!!! :q

Viel Glück! Vor allen Dingen den Forellen. #h


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

Falls du Faulschlamm am Boden hast und der wird durch das Betreten aufgewühlt, dann kann es schon dadurch zum Tod der Forellen führen. Bei den momentanen Temperaturen würde gar nichts machen, außer weniger füttern.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Falls du Faulschlamm am Boden hast und der wird durch das Betreten aufgewühlt, dann kann es schon dadurch zum Tod der Forellen führen. Bei den momentanen Temperaturen würde gar nichts machen, außer weniger füttern.



wenig füttern ?? wohl eher garnicht fütter......

achso und zander-ralf echt toller vergleich.  du weisst fast nichts über meine teiche also erzähl nicht so ein mist

mfg


----------



## zander-ralf (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

Das sind dann immer die Argumente, wenn solche Spezies ihre eigenen Interessen vor die der Tieren stellen.
Wenn dann von 60 Stck. nur 30 verrecken wird das auch noch als "natürliche Auslese" dargestellt. Oder der Schachtelhalm war schuld! Ja, nee is klar!!! #6
Aber ich will Dich auch nicht mit Deiner "Mini-Salmoniden Mastanlage" anprangern. 
So etwa ab 22°C Wassertemp. werden dann die ersten zu "Rückenschwimmern".
Kannst ja dann noch 'ne Kühlanlage einbauen.
So, der Senf ist alle!!!:q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Das sind dann immer die Argumente, wenn solche Spezies ihre eigenen Interessen vor die der Tieren stellen.
> Wenn dann von 60 Stck. nur 30 verrecken wird das auch noch als "natürliche Auslese" dargestellt. Oder der Schachtelhalm war schuld! Ja, nee is klar!!! #6
> Aber ich will Dich auch nicht mit Deiner "Mini-Salmoniden Mastanlage" anprangern.
> So etwa ab 22°C Wassertemp. werden dann die ersten zu "Rückenschwimmern".
> ...



weisst du überhaupt noch was du schreibst ?????? 600 qm teich mit 60 fischen, und dann sagst du mastanlage,lächerlich!


----------



## bafoangler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*

Die Jungens haben schon Recht, wenn viel Schlamm, grade Faulschlamm im Wasser ist, würd ich auch unbedingt vermeiden diesen aufzuwirbeln.

@ Zander-Ralf:
Sry wegen der scharfen Antwort, aber wie man in den Wald hineinruft....
Hatte doch nirgends geschrieben dass der Schachtelhalm den Forellen, die den ja nicht fressen, schadet, oder? Nur alles zuwachsen lassen sollte man doch auch nicht.... 

@ WolfsburgVirus
Klar hat keiner von uns dein Gewässer gesehen. Wenn du bei der geringen Besatzdichte nen Belüfter brauchst, welche Temperatur hat den der Teich? Grade durchs Belüften erhöhst du die Temperatur auch nicht unerheblich. Bei den paar Fischen sollte eigentlich keine Belüftung notwendig sein. 
Wie schon von anderen geschrieben, Wassertemperaturen jenseits der 19, 20 Grad bedeuten für die Forellen einen enormen Stress. Davon abgesehen, dass sie irgendwann auch verenden, kanns ja nicht Sinn und Zweck sein, die Fische immer quasi am Rand von Erstickungs- und Hitzetod zu halten. 
Ob das hier zutrifft, kann keiner hier von außen beurteilen, aber mess doch einfach nach. Ein Thermometer hat jeder daheim. Zumal wir erst am Beginn des Sommers stehen, und die Bedingungen sich noch verschärfen können.

Vielleicht trifft das ja alles nicht zu, und es geht tatsächlich nur um die Beseitigung des Schachtelhalms.
Faulschlamm sollte echt nicht aufgewirbelt werden, "normaler" Dreck durch aufgewirbeltes Sediment und Erde ist aber nicht problematisch, in den Flüssen und Bächen verenden auch nicht bei jedem Hochwasser alle Salmoniden.
Merkst ja schon selber, wenns stinkt is nix, und vielleicht sollte man sich dann wirklich mit dem Gedanken an wärmeliebendere Fischarten anfreunden.

Ach ja, auch wenns Blut aufgrund des Sommers noch so kocht, habt euch wieder lieb...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Die Jungens haben schon Recht, wenn viel Schlamm, grade Faulschlamm im Wasser ist, würd ich auch unbedingt vermeiden diesen aufzuwirbeln.
> 
> @ Zander-Ralf:
> Sry wegen der scharfen Antwort, aber wie man in den Wald hineinruft....
> ...



hallo das wasser hat inmoment 18 grad. und faulschlamm habe ich überhaupt nicht. habe ich ja auch nie behauptet. hat der prof zander ralf gesagt.

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schachtelhalm beseitigen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfsburger,
> 
> reagier doch nicht auf das Gerede - benutze die Ignorier-Funktion und Du musst Dir das Gelaber nicht mehr antun. Hilft blendend



hallo ja du hast recht das amche ich auch. aber klugsch...... hast da ja immer bei. :v

mfg


----------

